# Still haveing fuel problems with 1998 legacy



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

We have replaced every thing in the fuel system and cleaned carb and fuel tank numerous times plus many fuel filters. Same old story it would run good for about 2 weeks and it was running out of gas. We now believe that as this tractor is 17 yrs old and he stored it in a outside shed with the tank unfilled all those winters , and the fact he kept adding generous amounts of sea foam to the gas tank that the fuel cleaner is breaking up the junk in the tank that keeps getting in the filter and carb. What we need to find is something that will clean out this black plastic gas tank. Any ideas ?


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Neighbor found he pinched the fuel hose the last repair, but now motor is starting to blow oil in the air filter, this usually means overhaul or new motor for a 17 yr old high hour tractor. He says he may step down to a Broadmore next year $7000.00 for a legacy hurts, plus the trans could go next!


----------

